# Seed pods?



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 19, 2008)

So My plant is 2 or 3 weeks away from harvest and I have a few questions. 

1. How soon should I see seed formation? I have multiple seed pods forming that I though were male flowers showing up late. I picked one off (carefully) and squeezed it and a little round green ball came out. I know that even an unpollenated plant makes preparations for seeds early, but I am worried that one of my other plants pollenated it when they went hermie. The cola's that are forming seed pods are also the ones that have stretched the most ( to the glass) and I worry THAT is a sign of hermaphroditism.

2. Should the buds form in one spot and then grow outward from there or will I only get buds the size and location that they are now? I worry that I have bad genetics or something because of how localized the bud growth is. It seems like there are a bunch of little buds and no big ones running the length of the cola.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

1, you have seeds developing.

2, If you have a stretched plant the buds will be far apart.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 19, 2008)

word.

In regards the the seeds, I haven't ever seen seeds forming. Will there be more bud around the seeds or is what I see what I get?


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds like more time is needed here if the seeds that are/were getting produced are still green then they need longer to develope usually 4-5 weeks for good viable seeds to be produced and yes the buds will fill in around them jsut takes time.


----------



## CubeCap (Sep 20, 2008)

you will notice when the seeds are getting ready because the seeds heads will be trying to open up the pod in order to be able to fall out onto the ground below to re-germinate for next year (if outside)..You should always wait until the seeds are perfectly formed and busting out of there pods..at that point take out a seed or two in your hand and look at it ...there will be absolutly no green on the end and it will look nice and tiger striped or solid colors.

Same goes for harvesting bud, most folks can't wait to chop it and smoke it but they are loosing out if they dont wait until some of leaves start to turn a bit brown or the glands are not full and milky white ( I like a bit of amber myself) you get that by waiting just a bit more..The essential oil of the plant is far better the full body of the stone is complete yummy , try waiting a bit longer! Good things come to those who wait!

By the way , yes the Hermi polinated your bitchs, if the two strains were nice then maybe those seeds will be nicer!

good luck, have fun


----------



## CubeCap (Sep 21, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> So My plant is 2 or 3 weeks away from harvest and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. How soon should I see seed formation? I have multiple seed pods forming that I though were male flowers showing up late. I picked one off (carefully) and squeezed it and a little round green ball came out. I know that even an unpollenated plant makes preparations for seeds early, but I am worried that one of my other plants pollenated it when they went hermie. The cola's that are forming seed pods are also the ones that have stretched the most ( to the glass) and I worry THAT is a sign of hermaphroditism.
> 
> 2. Should the buds form in one spot and then grow outward from there or will I only get buds the size and location that they are now? I worry that I have bad genetics or something because of how localized the bud growth is. It seems like there are a bunch of little buds and no big ones running the length of the cola.


 
Oh ya I forgot to address your first statement, If you have little green balls your harvest date will be longer than that by at least 2 weeks more than your estimated time, how many days in flowering now? and what variety is it?


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

indica week 9. week5 of flowering.


----------



## spacecake (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi there,

I have pretty much same problem 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31745

I have small white dots Hmmm maybe they are not seeds then ....I have also seen the grenn things that pop out....

Do you know if the bud is tight and pollenated do the seeds grow on the outside?

Seems like lots of questions about Herms and seedning maybe there is a FAQ? Thanks


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

There really are a lot of nuances to sexing, and how to handle the repercussions of stressing your plant into hermaphroditism, that I don't know anything about. A FAQ for sexing exists but not a "how-to-handle-a-hermie" FAQ.


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> There really are a lot of nuances to sexing, and how to handle the repercussions of stressing your plant into hermaphroditism, that I don't know anything about. A FAQ for sexing exists but not a "how-to-handle-a-hermie" FAQ.


 At risk of sounding sarcastic and/or venomous... the "how-to-handle-a-hermie" FAQ _should_ read something like this..

_*"GENTLY.. cut the stalk at ground level. Carefully place it in a bag(preferrably brown paper, cause it burns so well).. Now you need to locate an incinerator. If an incinerator isn't available, a 50 galon drum with no top will suffice. Place your hermie in the bottom of the barrel/incinerator. Pour copius amounts of kerosene or diesel in on top. Use a long punk to light it"
  Within a few minutes, you have eliminated the problem, AND served the community well 
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 23, 2008)

Dang you Hick,

 You caught me stoned and off guard. Bad enough that I had been holding it for far too long, but I read this and lost all control. LMAO :giggle::rofl:

Thanks for the Ha-Ha's

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks.... glad you enjoyed it 
good to see you around again king


----------



## spacecake (Sep 23, 2008)

Hick  You prob have so much weed you can handle so a male is bung **** :-| But I dont mind and why should others not the end of the world puff or even use a male if a good strain....Weed is weed maybe make even make a hemp key ring from it....


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2008)

spacecake said:
			
		

> Hick  You prob have so much weed you can handle so a male is bung **** :-| But I dont mind and why should others not the end of the world puff or even use a male if a good strain....Weed is weed maybe make even make a hemp key ring from it....


It is NOT a "male" it is a genetic freak... If it is your "only" plant, and feel compelled to grow it out, fine. Grow it out and trash the seeds. But if you have other plants, my FAQ is a fact, too...


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 24, 2008)

As caustic as it was in context, I see merit in Hick's response. I am just curious about the habits of these plants in all incarnations, genetic freak or no.

I guess that compiling info about these "freaks" would, in a way, validate them, and make them seem valuable or perhaps simply relevant. But I guess Hick is right. If you want sensimilla then they are irrelevant.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 24, 2008)

is there a pic of a hermie flowering anywhere?


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> is there a pic of a hermie flowering anywhere?


...on thhe "Resource" page.. under SEX ED..



> As caustic as it was in context, I see merit in Hick's response. I am just curious about the habits of these plants in all incarnations, genetic freak or no.


 I apologize for the "causticity" of that post, but I have a very strong 'opinion' of hermies and the negative repercussions that they bring to the table. 
I'm not sure what it is you are interested in about them.. They can express themselces at any time. They come in different "degrees" of hermaphrodism, as in some can be prolific and produce copius amounts of staminate flowers, others may produce only a few. Some will not bare viable pollen, others can be potent reproducers.
  But the "one" thing that they all have in common, they are ALL detrimental to the production of quality, drug grade cannabis... "IMO"


----------



## andy52 (Sep 24, 2008)

i agree with hick,i have a clone that i ook from a plant i grew to maturity and never had a prob. with her.the thing is now i have a few seeds forming on the clone and she is 6-7 weeks flower.its too late to move her.i have 3 other plants in with her.they too are in flower.one is a clone from the clone and in heavy flower.all i know to do is let them finish and clean my grow area.i have yet to see balls or banana.just looks like seeds forming,not real sure about it tho.i will kill the other clones as soon as i am sure they are seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> As caustic as it was in context, I see merit in Hick's response. I am just curious about the habits of these plants in all incarnations, genetic freak or no.
> 
> I guess that compiling info about these "freaks" would, in a way, validate them, and make them seem valuable or perhaps simply relevant. But I guess Hick is right. If you want sensimilla then they are irrelevant.



Actually there is a great deal of info here about hermies, it is just not compiled in 1 place.  It might be good to have a sticky with pictures and info on how to recognize hermies.  

I don't quite understand some of your verbage.  Hermies aren't relevant or irrelevant, they don't need to be validated (?).  Hermies need to be recognized and the seeds need to be destroyed.  I agree with Hick, they are detrimental to the quality of cannabis.  And I don't think that he was caustic at all.  This is just a subject that many of us have very strong feelings about.  I don't even like feminized seeds.


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i agree with hick,i have a clone that i ook from a plant i grew to maturity and never had a prob. with her.the thing is now i have a few seeds forming on the clone and she is 6-7 weeks flower.its too late to move her.i have 3 other plants in with her.they too are in flower.one is a clone from the clone and in heavy flower.all i know to do is let them finish and clean my grow area.i have yet to see balls or banana.just looks like seeds forming,not real sure about it tho.i will kill the other clones as soon as i am sure they are seeds.


what you are "probably" seeing is simply the calyx's swelling, if you haven't had a hermie. Swollen calyx looks a LOT like a seed pod. 
wish ya the best


----------



## andy52 (Sep 24, 2008)

whew,that was kinda what iwas thinking,just didn't pay that much attention to the first lady.stupid me,took a couple off and they squirted me in the eye.lol  sure nough almost pulled her too.was worried to death,after all the heck i've had with hermies in the near past from the bag seed.this is primo tho.thabks hick,i would almost hug your neck.sure been worrying me.


----------



## spacecake (Sep 25, 2008)

Please people put a herm POST up and tell us all about it  stop us sending posts...

Love ya all


----------

